# Dealer Moots



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi!
I'm looking for a Moots's dealer in states of Vermontn or New York. Is there
anyone who knows where I can be sure to find them. I would like to
try one but I don't want to drive for 2 or 3 hours for nothing. Naturally
I will phone at the store before going there.

I looked at the Moots web site, but when I'm looking further at the links for the stores, 
I dont have the impression they are selling Moots, or maybe just in special order. 

Thanks


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Phone the dealer(s) and ask what they might have to show you. For higher end, generally custom made bikes like Moots (or Seven, which I ride), you generally can't expect to walk into a dealer to see a rack of them ready and waiting, but between the the owner or employees of the dealer they may be able to show you some of their own personally owned models if they have sufficient warning, or they may happen to have a customer bike that's passing through the shop. I was in the Burlington VT Moots dealer's shop earlier this summer, and don't recall seeing any Moots on hand - but they'd be where I'd personally hedge my bets given how cycling oriented that community is.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

Me too I made a stop in Burlington this summer. I saw noting looking like a Moots. 
I'd like to see one, better if I can try one, before ordering. Is their any store having them by hands in New York, Vermont or New Hampshire?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

You might want to check with Moots direct. I think they have bikes that shops can get on loan for customer test rides. I've been to events where Moots has had numerous bikes available to check out for the day. I would ask the local Moots dealer if they can get these loaner bikes for you to see/try.


----------

